# Shark deterring wetsuits and surfboards



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Has anybody else seen this?






One would have thought that Stealth, Hobie and Ocean Kayaks would be on to this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

You can't believe everything you see in the internet. When there is good independent evidence something works on them, I might think about it.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-06-18/shark-shields-tested-attack/4076368
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/why-do-shark-shields-typically-fail

If you want something that works, catch a GWS, wait for it to rot, soak you yak and clothing in it.





GWS are around here at the moment following schools of salmon to pick up snacks while they wait for a dead whale.


----------

